# Woodlands animal sanctuary fun day



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Our Annual Family Fun Day will be held on the 4th September 2011 From 11am until 4pm at the Sanctuary*

*The day will include *
*A Fun Dog Show *
*Gun dog Display team *
*Dog Agility Display*

*Birds of Prey*
*Ferret Racing *
*Reptiles*
*Skunks*
*Alpacas*
*Sheep Racing*
*Pygmy Hedgehogs*
*Parrots*

*Bouncy Castle and Slide*
*Archery *
*Climbing Wall*
*Wood carving with a chain saw*
*Magician*
*Base Dance Academy*
*Childrens activities *
*Lots of Stalls*

*An opportunity to meet all our residents*
*Feed the animals on our Farm yard *
*and meet Minnie and Milo our rescued ponies*

*Refreshments*
*BBQ (including a veggie one)*

*All this for only £4.00 per Adult and £2.50 per child.*
*Come and have a great day and help us to continue to help*
*the many animals in need.*

*Woodlands animal sanctuary*
*Sandy Lane*
*Holmeswood*
*Lancs L40 1ue*


*Links :-*

*Woodlands Animal Sanctuary*

*https://www.facebook.com/search.php?q=woodlands+animal+sanctuary&init=quick#!/groups/97503031607/*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bump:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pics of the parrots who I'll be bringing for the parrot stand.

Spike & Jaffa









Lola









Rory









Babe


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll try and make it, though not to sure if I'll be able to. It'll be nice to meet a few people if I can


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

cloggers said:


> I'll try and make it, though not to sure if I'll be able to. It'll be nice to meet a few people if I can


You could bring Ozzy & enter her in the fun dog show!


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll try, it's amazing how much not having a car any more actually hinders you :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Pics of the parrots who I'll be bringing for the parrot stand.
> 
> Spike & Jaffa
> image
> ...


 
Beautiful:flrt::flrt: I bet they hate me 



cloggers said:


> I'll try and make it, though not to sure if I'll be able to. It'll be nice to meet a few people if I can


 
You must come, its a great day out


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

If I am in the country, I'll be there (and may smuggle Babe away from Col... I do love 'toos)...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Beautiful:flrt::flrt: I bet they hate me


Well Lola will like you, thats for sure, as she's a woman's bird, despite living & putting up with me & Clark. Rory dislikes almost everyone (due to what he was put through before being rescued).



Amalthea said:


> If I am in the country, I'll be there (and may smuggle Babe away from Col... I do love 'toos)...


Ah, I'll be keeping an eye on you then missus :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Jen's sneaky like a ninja!


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

oooh i will definatly be coming! gonna bring my pup Lilly... x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

madsmum said:


> oooh i will definatly be coming! gonna bring my pup Lilly... x


 
Im going to steal Lilly, I need a hairless puppy
:flrt::flrt:


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

u can shes a pain in the bum! shes not really that hairless but i have to keep her shaved as she keeps getting really bad spots... joys of crested eh! lol

Shell im really hoping to get involved in the sanctuary if you need help fund raising etc let me know... amazing work your doing and now i have moved house to skelmersdale im close enough i think x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

madsmum said:


> u can shes a pain in the bum! shes not really that hairless but i have to keep her shaved as she keeps getting really bad spots... joys of crested eh! lol
> 
> *Shell im really hoping to get involved in the sanctuary if you need help fund raising etc let me know... amazing work your doing and now i have moved house to skelmersdale im close enough i think* x


Awww, I bet shes a sweetie really:flrt:
Thats great news:2thumb:
We always need help fundraising and new ideas are always welcome. If you want to go and look round just give me a shout x


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

So who else is coming??? get involved guys x


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

bumpty bump x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell, will there be a table for us to nab for the parrots to go on, or will we have to bring something? x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Shell, will there be a table for us to nab for the parrots to go on, or will we have to bring something? x


 
I think we provide them, will check though  Have you got a gazebo?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I think we provide them, will check though  Have you got a gazebo?


Ok, let me know. No, not got a gazebo.....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok, let me know. No, not got a gazebo.....


 
I will try and beg one for you.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I will try and beg one for you.


Aww, thanks hun x


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Pics of the parrots who I'll be bringing for the parrot stand.
> 
> Spike & Jaffa
> image
> ...


 
Col! I didn't realise had so many nice parrots! Babe is a dream. I am so coming to visit your place now. Lovely scarlet as well <3



Amalthea said:


> If I am in the country, I'll be there (and may smuggle Babe away from Col... I do love 'toos)...


I'll race ya...



Amalthea said:


> Jen's sneaky like a ninja!


Just not in high heels eh hun?..

Shell - unfortunately I can't make it. Elina is coming to visit with the foxes :flrt:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds like a wonderful day Shell - I hope the sun shines for you.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Col! I didn't realise had so many nice parrots! Babe is a dream. I am so coming to visit your place now. Lovely scarlet as well <3


Hey Nic, unfortunately Babe & Rory aren't mine, they are my friends, Im just borrowing them. Lola, Spike & Jaffa are mine.


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

bump....:welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Tomorrow is already here:gasp: If you can make it we would love to see you there, a great day is promised:2thumb:

Very pretty parrots Col, I cant wait to meet them:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

We had a brilliant time and the sun was shining the whole day:2thumb:
Thanks to all the people who came to visit and a big thanks to Colin and Clark for bringing their beautiful parrots (Im totally in love with Lola):flrt: Cat and Ditta with Dice, Lenny and Gunther( baby Dice the skunk has her own fan club):flrt: and the Exotic hedgehog rescue for bringing their beautiful hedgehogs for people to see:flrt:
We raised £9,600 after everything was paid for:no1:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats fantastic!!!
Still gutted I couldn't make it


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

cloggers said:


> Thats fantastic!!!
> Still gutted I couldn't make it


 
There will be lots of photos of the day soon


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bloody hell shell thats a good figure, is that more than last year?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> bloody hell shell thats a good figure, is that more than last year?


Yes, I think we raised about £8,000 last year. We had 800 programs printed this year and gave one to each car, we ran out so god knows how many cars full of people came to visit


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> We had a brilliant time and the sun was shining the whole day:2thumb:
> Thanks to all the people who came to visit and a big thanks to Colin and Clark for bringing their beautiful parrots (Im totally in love with Lola):flrt: Cat and Ditta with Dice, Lenny and Gunther( baby Dice the skunk has her own fan club):flrt: and the Exotic hedgehog rescue for bringing their beautiful hedgehogs for people to see:flrt:
> We raised £9,600 after everything was paid for:no1:


Shell, that is absolutely brilliant! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It was a fab day, the weather couldn't have been better, & there was loads of people that came to see our stand. The parrots had a good day, but were dropping off in the last hour, lol. It was lovely to see you again Shell. And what a fantastic amount of money raised! 

Some pics:




























And Shell, that lady was from Corrie, not Last Of The Summer Wine! If I'd of known she was from Corrie, I'd have had my photo taken with her to show my mum! :whip: :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Colin, your parrot set-up looks excellent! : victory:

Looked like you had great weather for it too! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> Colin, your parrot set-up looks excellent! : victory:
> 
> Looked like you had great weather for it too! :2thumb:


Thanks Eileen. It was perfect weather for it, & the parrots got lots of attention. We managed to educate plenty of people too, & 2 seperate men asked us about doing a display at their events in the future.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> It was a fab day, the weather couldn't have been better, & there was loads of people that came to see our stand. The parrots had a good day, but were dropping off in the last hour, lol. It was lovely to see you again Shell. And what a fantastic amount of money raised!
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> ...


 
Jean Alexander - IMDb :Na_Na_Na_Na: It must be your age:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Jean Alexander - IMDb :Na_Na_Na_Na: It must be your age:whistling2:


Ok, so she WAS in Last Of The Summer Wine, but she was more famous for playing Hilda Ogden in Corrie! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok, so she WAS in Last Of The Summer Wine, but she was more famous for playing Hilda Ogden in Corrie! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
She was in Last of the summer wine for ages and thats what she loved the best:Na_Na_Na_Na: Ive known Jean years and today spent an hour talking to her about her acting days :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> She was in Last of the summer wine for ages and thats what she loved the best:Na_Na_Na_Na: Ive known Jean years and today spent an hour talking to her about her acting days :whistling2:


Ok ok, I'll believe you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW! That is amazing how much money you guys raised, great work!:2thumb:
-Elina


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*sobs* I wish I was there...  Looks like you had a great time and that's a brilliant amount of money raised!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> She was in Last of the summer wine for ages and thats what she loved the best:Na_Na_Na_Na: Ive known Jean years and today spent an hour talking to her about her acting days :whistling2:


She'll always be Hilda Ogden to me and I didn't even watch Corrie!!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

had a great day yesterday the weather was beautiful and the sanctury was packed with lovely friendly people.

colin and clarks parrot stall looked beautiful and the birds looked really happy in the lovely sun :2thumb:

went in for the dog show and got 1st with jake in heinz varity and jonathan got 1st in best 6 legs with the new chi louie. jake and i then went on 2 get best in show which was a lovely surprise, there were lots of beautiful doggies there it must have been a hard choice for the judge. even tho we got BIS everyone took the best dogs home with them.

well done 2 cat, gunther and lenny for coming 1st in best dressed very sexi little vicors :lol2: cant wait 2 see them as mini jedwards next time:no1:

spent lots and lots of pennys went on all the games etc it was a fab day jonathan won the fastest time on the buzzer thingi game.

jessica had a brill day with the bouncy castle and slide, magic show and had her face painted like a spider :lol2: she also really enjoyed feeding the sheep and meeting all the beautiful animals.

it was great seeing everyone again and wana say a massive thank you 2 shell for a great day and also all her help and support when mojo passed away which was a very very sad time, she also helped us find louie who has helped us get over losing mojo. thank you so so much shell:2thumb: and tell sophie thank you for looking after jessica, jessica loves sophie and wanted 2 stay with her but i had 2 drag her away 2 take her in the dog show with me lol.


what a great amount of money raised for a well worthy charity:no1:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> It was a fab day, the weather couldn't have been better, & there was loads of people that came to see our stand. The parrots had a good day, but were dropping off in the last hour, lol. It was lovely to see you again Shell. And what a fantastic amount of money raised!
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> ...


oh colin what lovely pics :Na_Na_Na_Na: looks like a professonal took them :lol2:

where is the one of clark n his big stick well perch??:whip:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> had a great day yesterday the weather was beautiful and the sanctury was packed with lovely friendly people.
> 
> colin and clarks parrot stall looked beautiful and the birds looked really happy in the lovely sun :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Haha Jen I would never have recognised you if Sophie hadnt pointed you out:blush: (thats what happens when you change your hair colour:lol2 Im glad you all had a great day and well done to you and Johnathon on winning the dog show classes.

I will forgive you for making me and Sophie cry:whistling2:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Well done to all - what a fantastic amount to have raised :2thumb:

Colin your parrots and stand look great - I am so glad the weather held out for you all.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> oh colin what lovely pics :Na_Na_Na_Na: looks like a professonal took them :lol2:
> 
> where is the one of clark n his big stick well perch??:whip:


Clark wouldn't let me put that pic up! 




Shell195 said:


> *Haha Jen I would never have recognised you if Sophie hadnt pointed you out:blush: (thats what happens when you change your hair colour*:lol2 Im glad you all had a great day and well done to you and Johnathon on winning the dog show classes.
> 
> I will forgive you for making me and Sophie cry:whistling2:


Never mind blaming Jen's hair colour change, its your age again Shell.... :whistling2:



EVIEMAY said:


> Well done to all - what a fantastic amount to have raised :2thumb:
> 
> Colin your parrots and stand look great - I am so glad the weather held out for you all.


Thanks hun


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Haha Jen I would never have recognised you if Sophie hadnt pointed you out:blush: (thats what happens when you change your hair colour:lol2 Im glad you all had a great day and well done to you and Johnathon on winning the dog show classes.
> 
> I will forgive you for making me and Sophie cry:whistling2:


lol when i got there n found colin and clerk i asked them if you were about they said yes i replied has she still got red hair they said yes, i said oh good il be able 2 recognise her, so im just the same lol

sorry about that hun not a good look when we had black eye make up on :lol2:
im still not 100% over losing mojo when i got home i was so happy we had all had such a brill day but then i had a little cry again as i wished mojo could have come 2, i said 2 jonathan jake won this for mojo.

got a great deal off the veg people that were next 2 colin and clark, got big box of spring greens and carrots for the bunnies for £3 BARGIN all the leaves that fell off they put in for me as well. got 9 bunnies now so should last probably 2 days lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

you mean this lovely lady colin?









dits also got her picture taken with dozy dave from heart beat









the highlight of my day was gettin a funky cauliflower! and being asked if id done modellin before cos id make a great alternative model!









Gunther n lenny got best dressed









n baby dice got 3rd place in cheekiest dog!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Glad you had a great day Shell and raised loads of money. Wish we lived closer would of been there instead of drama fest that went on here.
Col Love your birdies and my mate angie who also keeps birds including parrots and conures wants to come and pinch Jaffa and spike lol 
Also love baby Dice but then again as you know Ditta I always have lol


----------

